# 1940 RollFast boys Bike - $400 near Hartford, CT



## Ray (Mar 14, 2013)

Not sure if it`s all original, but tank, headlamp and nice looking head badge are all there...

http://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/3656730359.html


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

that looks like a winner!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats been relisted a few times over the last month so my guess is the price is very firm or there are some issues other than what can be seen in the pics.
-Brian


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 14, 2013)

That is a 41, not a 40.  41 was first year for curved down tube according to my info.  Also note that the seat tube pinch bolt is above the top tube. Pre 41 was through the rear stays just as they meet the seat tube. The rack is a later post war design.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a fun bike to me and worth it even if it is not totally correct. Which I do not know if it is... Is the frame considered a tall one or standard. higher seat post above the bar, your right. 

Good info Classicriders


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2013)

I played baseball for the local team in Terryville for quite a few years. I love how Craigslist says it's in the Hartford scene... I suppose CT really is that small.


----------

